# Kontakt 3.5 announced



## gmet (Oct 15, 2008)

See this thread:

http://www.nativeinstruments.de/forum_u ... hp?t=72114

Justin


----------



## Thonex (Oct 15, 2008)

Wooo Hooo!!!!! =o =o =o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o 



> Version 3.5 at a glance:
> 
> - Full 64-bit compatibility and 64bit-memory adressing on Windows and Mac
> - New DFD engine with drastically reduced memory footprint
> ...


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 15, 2008)

*YAY!!!!*


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 15, 2008)

YAY!!!!  indeed :D


----------



## Shantar (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## RMWSound (Oct 15, 2008)

Wicked!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 15, 2008)

So we're assuming that we would be able to, for example, access all the RAM within a Mac Pro - on beyond the 4GB limit within Logic for using in Kontakt 3.5 instruments?

Are we also assuming that we will no longer have to use laborious workarounds like Soundflower to get Kontakt 3.5 instruments back into our DAW apps?

I'm pretty sure we're all hoping for this. It would be wonderful to think this could finally be true. 

If this is the case then let's hope the creators of Play are watching closely.
NAMM is just around the corner. 

.


----------



## _taylor (Oct 15, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## lux (Oct 15, 2008)

> - New browser feature for Kontakt Player libraries
> - Direct MIDI Learn for all sliders and knobs, including performance views



/\~O


----------



## Przemek K. (Oct 16, 2008)

=o yeah, and now I can't wait for it to be released. But when it's released, and it hopefully will also support Win XP 64 and is stable as well, than I'll do this o-[][]-o


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 16, 2008)

Alright!!
Now we are talking!! Soon the sky will be just the limit.
As soon as Cubase will be 64bit too, I'll say a big bye bye 2Gb f*ckin limit!!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 16, 2008)

I remember reading that they (NI) would not support xp64, when they initialy announced they were gonna go 64bit.

that was kinda the whole reason i got vista 64, to run both c4 and k3 64bit versions.

Waywyn: doesnt the current version of C4 64bit work? i didnt try it yet, but steinberg claims its a fully working 64 bit version atleast, with "some" limitations.


----------



## tgfoo (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks like it's about time for me to upgrade to K3.



Jack Weaver @ Wed Oct 15 said:


> So we're assuming that we would be able to, for example, access all the RAM within a Mac Pro - on beyond the 4GB limit within Logic for using in Kontakt 3.5 instruments?
> 
> Are we also assuming that we will no longer have to use laborious workarounds like Soundflower to get Kontakt 3.5 instruments back into our DAW apps?



I'm curious about this too. Would we be able to access more than the 4 gigs of ram in Logic like we can with EXS or would it have to be running stand alone to get the benefits?


----------

